# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) منقول : RED HOT] JURASSIC UniAndroid Tool v.5.0.3

## salihmob

Improved and updated ADB_USB.INI READER/WRITER  *Now can detect/read Android Device ID and write as adb_usb.ini*     This update comes with Android VCF Reader 
1. In your Android device import contacts to sd card
2. A VCF file will be created
3. Copy that file using Jurassic Droid Explorer
4. Read VCF entries using the VCF Reader  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي

----------


## WAWI04

barak allah fik

----------


## kfateh_re

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## alii121

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## fashfash92

SHOKRANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## amchebek

جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## lazhar_sony

جزاك الله خير

----------


## zer1965

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## تقنس

جزاك الله خير

----------


## TAHATAHA

ممكنننننننننن هذا البرنااااااااااااااااااااااااااامج

----------


## sahali1

merci mon frere

----------

